# What the heck...



## Bubba2020 (May 4, 2009)

so i went to da zoo today and here's wat i saw......


----------



## Fabioisonfire (May 4, 2009)

The Bell Tree, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Princess (May 4, 2009)

oh god.


----------



## Bubba2020 (May 4, 2009)

huh?!?!


----------



## Bubba2020 (May 4, 2009)

he he he


----------



## royal 9999 (May 4, 2009)

hey i saw him there too!!!


----------



## Bubba2020 (May 4, 2009)

dude ik wtf are they eating these days?!?!


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 4, 2009)

oh dear... this thread reeks of fail


----------



## Thunder (May 4, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> The Bell Tree, ladies and gentlemen.


'


----------



## Bubba2020 (May 4, 2009)

dear lord, your face reaks of failure.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (May 4, 2009)

Bubba2020 said:
			
		

> dear lord, your face reaks of failure.


I would...

But I'd be banned, I'm skating on thin ice. Consider yourself lucky.


----------



## Thunder (May 4, 2009)

Bubba2020 said:
			
		

> dear lord, your face reaks of failure.


pelling fial.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 4, 2009)

Bubba2020 said:
			
		

> dear lord, your face reaks of failure.


how old are you? 7?

@ Master Crash: XD


----------



## royal 9999 (May 4, 2009)

Bubba2020 said:
			
		

> dude ik wtf are they eating these days?!?!


i don't think that one ate anything, but the zookeepers "accidently" dropped it in a tup of radioactive waste


----------



## Bubba2020 (May 4, 2009)

no i'm 11 and probally got a bigger rooster then u ever would


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 4, 2009)

Bubba2020 said:
			
		

> no i'm 11 and probally got a bigger rooster then u ever would


you do know you're illegally on here, right. The minimum pushing-the-boundary age is 12. 

GET OFF OUR FORUMS YOU N00B!


----------



## Fabioisonfire (May 4, 2009)

Bubba2020 said:
			
		

> no i'm 11 and probally got a bigger rooster then u ever would


Kind of mouthy, aren't you? *Ruffles hair*

Some day, son, some day...


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 4, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Bubba2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD

That was classic fabio!

I salute you, sir!


----------



## Thunder (May 4, 2009)

Bubba2020 said:
			
		

> no i'm 11 and probally got a bigger rooster then u ever would


NAWT EVRY1 HSA A FAMR


----------



## Rawburt (May 4, 2009)

Bubba2020 said:
			
		

> no i'm 11 and probally got a bigger rooster then u ever would


Wah


----------



## AndyB (May 4, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Bubba2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It IS such a shame you are on this thin ice...
Ah, but like you say... one day. <


----------



## Fabioisonfire (May 4, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm trying to use my wit and insult him in ways he doesn't understand.

Is it working?


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 4, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it does, why do you think he hasn't posted yet. Either that, or he's a very, very, very, slow reader.


----------



## AndyB (May 4, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say so.
*I* may even break out a few...
We'll see. =D


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 4, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tell me all about it tomorrow. Gotta jet. Mom's gettin poed that I've been on the com since 3 working on my report and chattin. Have to finish it tomorrow. Cya.


----------



## Thunder (May 4, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This'll be great to watch

 *Sits down with a bag of popcorn*


----------



## Gnome (May 4, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*sets up tent, and steals popcorn* >


----------



## AndyB (May 4, 2009)

If the cook help to make the gluttony, you help to make the diseases.

Thought I'd throw this one in before close.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 4, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*walks in after 2 weeks.*

*Sees, steals Sean's popcorn, get bored, and leaves with it.*


----------



## AndyB (May 4, 2009)

Aaaand this one:

Thou warped toad-spotted varlot!


----------



## Thunder (May 4, 2009)

Sean and TLM: Get your own damn popcorn.


----------



## Rawburt (May 4, 2009)

It's a shame Bubba isn't here to enjoy his own show.


----------



## Gnome (May 4, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Sean and TLM: Get your own damn popcorn.


*grabs mr.boomsitck* Come again?


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 4, 2009)

I must add.


You shall stifle in your own report,
and smell of calumny.


----------



## AndyB (May 4, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> I must add.
> 
> 
> You shall stifle in your own report,
> and smell of calumny.


Thou art a very ragged Wart.


----------



## Thunder (May 4, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*grabs ak-47* Get. Your. Own. Damn. Popcorn.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 4, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A weasel hath not such a deal of spleen as you are toss'd with.


----------



## AndyB (May 4, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idol of idiot-worshippers!
Thou rank half-faced baggage!


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 4, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thou droning flap-mouthed mumble-news!


----------



## AndyB (May 4, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thou mangled sheep-biting mammet!


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 4, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thy lips rot off!


----------



## Orange (May 4, 2009)

OMG, A FLOATING TEXTBALLOON!
I thought they only existed in comics.


----------



## Rawburt (May 4, 2009)

I find it hilarious that a topic about a picture of a badly photoshopped gorilla man escalted to two people insulting each other with Shakespeare quotes.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 4, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> I find it hilarious that a topic about a picture of a badly photoshopped gorilla man escalted to two people insulting each other with Shakespeare quotes.


Thine breath stinks with eating toasted cheese!


----------



## Princess (May 4, 2009)




----------



## Rawburt (May 4, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=O Oh it is on! *types "Insulting Shakespeare Quotes" into Google*


----------



## AndyB (May 4, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I shall live to knock thy brains out.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 4, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thou caluminous idle-headed skainsmate!


----------



## AndyB (May 4, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thou wimpled milk-livered pignut!


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 4, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What trick, what device, what starting-hole canst thou now find out, to hide thee from this open and apparent shame?


----------



## AndyB (May 4, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your means are very slender, and your waste is great.


----------



## Nic (May 4, 2009)

Bubba2020 said:
			
		

> no i'm 11 and probally got a bigger rooster then u ever would


Dude, Your eleven right? Dude, It doesn't matter how big your rooster is. These days guys only care for there dicks and getting them 60 inches or w\e.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 4, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You yourself, sir, shall grow old as I am if like a crab you could go backward.


----------



## AndyB (May 4, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Bubba2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Away, you bottle-ale rascal, you filthy bung, away!


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 4, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Bubba2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thou art as fat as butter.


----------



## Rawburt (May 4, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Bubba2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let vultures gripe thy guts!


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 4, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are a fishmonger.


----------



## Nic (May 4, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You like fish sticks..


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 4, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are as rheumatic as two dry toasts.


----------



## Rawburt (May 4, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a want-wit!


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 4, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be put in a cauldron of lead and usurer's grease, amongst a whole million of cutpurses, and there boil like a gammon of bacon that will never be enough.

I shall cease here.


----------



## Rawburt (May 4, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Farewell, fair cruelty.


----------



## AndyB (May 4, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What, you egg! Young fry of treachery!


----------



## Miranda (May 5, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF?!


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 5, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take you me for a sponge?


----------



## Miranda (May 5, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> mirandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I will not sponge bathe you..geez Trikki. XD


----------



## Rawburt (May 5, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She does abuse to our ears.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 5, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> mirandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Out of my sight! Thou dost infect my eyes.


----------



## Jas0n (May 5, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> mirandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I abuse donkeys for a living.


----------



## Miranda (May 5, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jason brings a whole new meaning to the term donkey punch...


----------



## Rawburt (May 5, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poor worm, thou art infected!


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 5, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thou mammering fool-born bum-bailey!


----------



## Jas0n (May 5, 2009)

And why aren't you guys on the IRC? :O


----------



## Rawburt (May 5, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scurvy, old, filthy, scurvy lord!


----------



## technoxmaniac (May 5, 2009)

Oh, what?


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 5, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> And why aren't you guys on the IRC? :O


The IRC sucks.
We like doing it here. =]


----------



## Jas0n (May 5, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're never on the IRC anyway


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 5, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thou goatish clay-brained pigeon-egg!


----------



## Rawburt (May 5, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thou wilt fall backward when thou hast more wit.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 5, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you spend word for word with me, I shall make your wit bankrupt.


----------



## Rawburt (May 5, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rogue, thou hast liv'd too long.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 5, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thy bones are hollow; impiety has made a feast of thee.


----------



## Princess (May 5, 2009)

this is still alive?


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 5, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> this is still alive?


Yes it is.


----------



## Jas0n (May 5, 2009)

SEE, MIRANDA LOVES ME, SHE STOPPED CHAT-BOT RAPING ME


----------



## Rawburt (May 5, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stain to thy countrymen, thou hear'st thy doom!


----------



## Miranda (May 5, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> SEE, MIRANDA LOVES ME, SHE STOPPED CHAT-BOT RAPING ME


You are welcome <3


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 5, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never knew so young a body with so old a head.


----------



## Rawburt (May 5, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> SEE, MIRANDA LOVES ME, SHE STOPPED CHAT-BOT RAPING ME


Aww, I love you too, Jason. I remember the good times we had. *Flashback montage*


----------



## Rawburt (May 5, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O serpent heart, hid with a flowering face. Did ever dragon keep so fair a cave?


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 5, 2009)

DOES NOT COMPUTE WITH THIS FAILURE OF A THREAD


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 5, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> DOES NOT COMPUTE WITH THIS FAILURE OF A THREAD


If you knew anything about great works of art, you'd disagree with what you said.


Having said that.



Were I like thee I'd throw away myself.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 5, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pikachu.


----------



## Rawburt (May 5, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Either thou art most ignorant by age, or thou wert born a fool.


----------



## Miranda (May 5, 2009)

TRIKKI! STOP TRYING TO MAKE GIVE YOU A SPONGE BATH!


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 5, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bulbasaur.


----------



## Jas0n (May 5, 2009)

Crash loves me too, he came to join in with mine and Mirandas futuristic teleportationzys browniez activitiesz :3z


----------



## Miranda (May 5, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Crash loves me too, he came to join in with mine and Mirandas futuristic teleportationzys browniez activitiesz :3z


They're so much fun! <3


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 5, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infirm of purpose!


----------



## Thunder (May 5, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Crash loves me too, he came to join in with mine and Mirandas futuristic teleportationzys browniez activitiesz :3z


i luvz youz tooz :3z


----------



## Rawburt (May 5, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poor inch of nature!


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 5, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thou wilt be as valiant as the wrathful dove, or most magnanimous mouse.


----------



## Miranda (May 5, 2009)

YOU PEOPLE AND YOUR SPONGE BATHS! STOP ASKING ME!


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 5, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Charmander.


----------



## Princess (May 5, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> SEE, MIRANDA LOVES ME, SHE STOPPED CHAT-BOT RAPING ME


ROAR
mirandi loves me


----------



## Jas0n (May 5, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not as much as she loves me! We're currently making sweet, sweet love with mr(s). transexual chat-bot :3


----------



## Thunder (May 5, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.__.


----------



## Princess (May 5, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


liiiiiies ask her who she loves more.


----------



## Miranda (May 5, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love everyone! <3333333
but oh that chat bot is saucy!


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 5, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you set down your name in the scroll of youth, that are written down old with all the characters of age? Have you not a moist eye, a dry hand, a yellow cheek, a white beard, a decreasing leg, an increasing belly? Is not your voice broken, your wind short, your chin double, your wit single, and every part about you blasted with antiquity? And will you yet call yourself young?

Bam! Henry IV, part 2.

Don't call me a girl. >=[


----------



## Jas0n (May 5, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She said and I quote:



			
				Miranda said:
			
		

> [05:01] Miranda: i love chat bot the most <333


Yes, that timestamp does say 5:01am >_< Lmao.


----------



## Princess (May 5, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O:
<z3
TTTTTTTTTTTT.TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Thunder (May 5, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andy's gonna be mad about that..


----------



## Rawburt (May 5, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She speaks, yet she says nothing.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 5, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You d!ck. =.=


----------



## Miranda (May 5, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> mirandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops...


----------



## AndyB (May 5, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT THE *censored.3.0* IS GOING ON?!?!?


----------



## Jas0n (May 5, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> mirandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jas0n  hugs Andy


----------



## Princess (May 5, 2009)

TTTTT.TTTTT


----------



## Miranda (May 5, 2009)

I love Pally!


----------



## Jeremy (May 5, 2009)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7174786

this was directed at you folks!


----------



## Princess (May 5, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> I love Pally THE MOST AND ANDY


 yay.


----------



## Princess (May 5, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7174786
> 
> this was directed at you folks!


you should take your own advice.


----------



## Thunder (May 5, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7174786
> 
> this was directed at you folks!


D:<


----------



## Jas0n (May 5, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7174786
> 
> this was directed at you folks!


SIR, YES SIR!


----------



## Miranda (May 5, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7174786
> 
> this was directed at you folks!


Awww I love you too 
And you're not in the IRC!


----------



## Rawburt (May 5, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7174786
> 
> this was directed at you folks!


Fair enough my good man.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 5, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thy sin's not accidental, but a trade.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 9, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3...2...1....FIGHT!


I throw thy name against the bruising stones.


----------



## Rawburt (May 9, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thou craven pox-marked foot-licker!


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 9, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thou venomed ill-nurtured jolt-head!
Assume a virtue if you have it not.


----------



## Rawburt (May 9, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your bedded hair, like life in excrements, start up and stand on end.


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

Thy food is such as hath been belch'd upon by infected lungs. lol


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 9, 2009)

Were I like thee I'd cast myself from a cliff.


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Were I like thee I'd cast myself from a cliff.


Thou froward swag-bellied measle!


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 9, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thou sham'st the music of sweet news
By playing it to me with so sour a face.


----------



## Rawburt (May 9, 2009)

Thou qualling ill-nurtured mammet!


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 9, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Thou qualling ill-nurtured mammet!


Why thou globe of sinful continents, what a life dost thou lead!


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

Your virginity, your old virginity is like one of our French wither'd pears: it looks ill, it eats drily.
lmfao


----------



## Rawburt (May 9, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Your virginity, your old virginity is like one of our French wither'd pears: it looks ill, it eats drily.
> lmfao


Your face is as a book, where men may read strange matters.


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thou art so leaky that we must leave thee to thy sinking.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 9, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your brain is as dry as the remainder biscuit after a voyage.


----------



## Rawburt (May 9, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thou fobbing swag-bellied whey-face!


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey you took mine crash LOL.

Show your sheep-biting face, and be hanged an hour!


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 9, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why dost thou converse with that trunk of humours, that bolting-hutch of beastliness, that swollen parcel of dropsies, that huge bombard of sack, that stuffed cloak-bag of guts, that roasted Manningtree ox with pudding in his belly, that reverend vice, that grey Iniquity, that father ruffian, that vanity in years?


----------



## Rawburt (May 9, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=P Thou mangled earth-vexing apple-john!


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

Away, you bottle-ale rascals, you filthy bung, away!


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 9, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Away, you bottle-ale rascals, you filthy bung, away!


What a drunken knave was the sea to cast thee in our way!


----------



## Rawburt (May 9, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thou villainous half-faced barnacle!


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What trick, what device, what starting-hole canst thou now find out, to hide thee from this open and apparent shame?


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 9, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your virginity breeds mites, much like a cheese.
How now, wool-sack, what mutter you?


----------



## Rawburt (May 9, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, so, thou common dog, didst thou disgorge thy glutton bosom.


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thou crusty botch of nature!
Thy bones are marrowless, thy blood is cold.


----------



## Rawburt (May 9, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idol of idiot-worshippers!


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thou fawning flap-mouthed devil-mon!
Thy lips rot off!
lol


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 9, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thou fawning swag-bellied hugger-mugger!


----------



## Rawburt (May 9, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thou infectious hasty-witted popinjay!


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thou venomed half-faced giglet!
Thou fusty clay-brained death-token!


----------



## Rawburt (May 9, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thou wayward fat-kidneyed lewdster!


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 9, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You live in the rank sweat of an enseamed bed,
Stew'd in corruption, honeying and making love ove the nasty sty!


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


poisonous bunch-back'd toad!
If you spend word for word with me, I shall make your wit bankrupt.


----------



## Rawburt (May 9, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thou art the rudeliest welcome to this world.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (May 9, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> The Bell Tree, ladies and gentlemen.


^


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You scullion! You rampallian! You fustilarian! I'll tickle your catastrophe!


----------



## Rawburt (May 9, 2009)

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We leak in your chimney.


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thou subtle, perjur'd, false, disloyal man!


----------



## Rawburt (May 9, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are a shallow cowardly hind, and you lie.


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come, come, you talk greasily; your lips grow foul.


----------



## Rawburt (May 9, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thou goatish ill-nurtured foot-licker!


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You yourself, sir, shall grow old as I am if like a crab you could go backward.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 9, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are as a candle, the better burnt out.


----------



## Rawburt (May 9, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O teach me how I should forget to think.


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

Out of my sight! Thou dost infect my eyes.


----------



## Rawburt (May 9, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Out of my sight! Thou dost infect my eyes.


Thou ruttish doghearted coxcomb!


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sell your face for five pence and 'tis dear.


----------



## Rawburt (May 9, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thou art a most notable coward, an infinite and endless liar, an hourly promise breaker, the owner of no one good quality.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 9, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thou art violently carried away from grace.


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thou wouldst eat thy dead vomit up,
And howl'st to find it.
If thou wilt needs marry, marry a fool; for wise men know well enough what monsters you make of them. xD


----------



## Rawburt (May 9, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thou frothy knotty-pated flap-dragon!


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you set down your name in the scroll of youth, that are written down old with all the characters of age? Have you not a moist eye, a dry hand, a yellow cheek, a white beard, a decreasing leg, an increasing belly? Is not your voice broken, your wind short, your chin double, your wit single, and every part about you blasted with antiquity? And will you yet call yourself young?


----------



## Rawburt (May 9, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thou bootless beetle-headed harpy!


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 9, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would the fountain of your mind were clear again, that I might water an a$$ at it.


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be not lost so poorly in your thoughts.


----------



## Rawburt (May 9, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thou impertinent unchin-snouted skainsmate!


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like the toad, ugly and venomous.
_I never knew so young a body with so old a head_.


----------



## Rawburt (May 9, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll pray a thousand prayers for thy death.


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drop into the rotten mouth of death.


----------



## Rawburt (May 9, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thou rank dread-bolted horn-beast!


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 9, 2009)

Thine forward voice, now, is to speak well of thine friend; thine backward voice is to utter foul speeches and to detract.


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Thine forward voice, now, is to speak well of thine friend; thine backward voice is to utter foul speeches and to detract.


If the cook help to make the gluttony, you help to make the diseases.  lol


----------



## Rawburt (May 9, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Assume a virtue if you have it not.


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You speak unskilfully: or, if your knowledge be more, it is much darkened in your malice.


----------



## Rawburt (May 9, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are as rheumatic as two dry toasts.


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

to both of yew!  
_You starvelling, you eel-skin, you dried neat's-tongue, you bull's-pizzle, you stock-fish--O for breath to utter what is like thee!-you tailor's-yard, you sheath, you bow-case, you vile standing tuck!_


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 9, 2009)

Such inordinate and low desires,
Such poor, such bare, such lewd, such mean attempts,
Such barren pleasures, rude society,
As thou art match'd withal, and grafted to!


That's it for tonight.


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

i shall insult yew guys tomorrow Lol


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 9, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> i shall insult yew guys tomorrow Lol


Looking forward to it. ;]


----------



## Rawburt (May 9, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's gonna be great XD


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 9, 2009)

<big>*From this day, This Topic is now the Official Insult Topic.*</big>


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> <big>*From this day, This Topic is now the Official Insult Topic.*</big>


awesome, I'll shall insult everyone!!! < Lol


----------



## Rawburt (May 9, 2009)

Haha, hijacked.


----------

